

Bitcoin: The Final Piece of the protocol puzzle [pdf] - ggonweb
https://panteracapital.com/wp-content/uploads/The-Final-Piece-of-the-Protocol-Puzzle.pdf

======
kleer001
read like an introduction to bitcoin

